# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل فتح الباقي شرح ألفية العراقي للشيخ زكريا الأنصاري/نسخة ثانية

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما بعد فهذه مخطوطة نفيسة قام بتحميلها الاخ الكريم محمد سعيد الأبرش على موقع ملتقى أهل الحديث فجزاه الله عنا وعن طلبة العلم خيرا

بيانات المخطوط
=========
اسم الكتاب :

فتح الباقي شرح ألفية العراقي(نسخة ثانية)

المؤلف: زكريا الأنصاري رحمه الله
تاريخ النسخ: 1082هـ
اسم الناسخ:. محفوظ بن محمد القومزي
ملاحظات :. كتبت بخط نسخ مقروء وعلى حواشيها علامات تصحيح وبعض التعليقات، وفي آخرها: بلغ مقابلة بحسب الطاقة على نسخة يغلب عليها التحري.
عدد الأوراق : 201 ورقة/ ورقات /. في الصحيفة الواحدة 25 سطراً في كل سطر 8 كلمات تقريباً.
الناشر : مشرف الشهري ومحمد سعيد الأبرش جزاهما الله خيرا

رابط التحميل:
http://www.archive.org/download/fath...fatholbaki.mov

تنبيه: غيرت لاحقة الملف من rar إلى mov كي لا يحذف من الموقع فمن يحمله فليرجع لاحقته كما كان
ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
الحمد لله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## يوسف بن عبدالله

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المخطوطات ، ونسخها المتعددة . 

 ولكن هذا الرابط غير فعّال !

----------

